# Past, Present or Future?



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

You are given a choice. You can either - 

A. Go back 500 years and live the rest of your life from that point on wards
B. Stay in the present day
C. Go forwards 500 years and live the rest of your life from that point onwards.

There are a few conditions if you choose A or C - you can only speak the language you speak now, you will be in the same area as you are living in today, you would know only what the average person in that time knew or potentially will know and you will not take any possessions other than the clothes you are wearing and whatever is in your pockets.

Which choice do you pick, and why?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Definitely future. Past is already known, mistakes are already made. Present is boring because I just think about what could happen in the future. I have always felt like I was born before my time anyway.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Definitely future. Past is already known, mistakes are already made. Present is boring because I just think about what could happen in the future. I have always felt like I was born before my time anyway.


I'll go wherever you are.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I would stay in the present. I think the past would be kind of scary for some reason and I would miss everyone I knew being in the future alone so I'll stick with today.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Present. The past is out since I would be living in bushland with no easy access to water/food/electricity/other modern stuff.
I worry the future may get worse, ok they may have invented some super cool stuff, but I might have landed myself in the midst of war or other bad conditions without anyone I know. On the other hand, the super cool stuff... Ok, I pick 70% present, 30% future


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

I picked past but that means living in the ancient Kawarthas... with black flies and all that. I should have read it all...

Anyway, I don't see how it would be all bad. I'd probably come up with some mathematical discoveries I could take credit for... like half of Euclid's elements! Mwahahahahahahaha!!!!

EDIT: NVM. I'm not in much of a reading mood today am I?

Toronto 500 years ago is yucks. Nevermind.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

The future. I just want to know is humanity makes it for another 500 years.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

500 years in the past is too far away from where I'd like to return. I just wish I could go back four years, so I didn't vote for that one. 500 years in the future is too far away from now, and I wouldn't get to see my niece grow up. So I did'nt vote for that one either. I suppose, with only those options to choose from, I'd stay in the present.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I've always been interested in the past, but I would prefer to live in Europe if I went back 500 years...not where I'm living now xD
Future it is! I'm quite interested in that...it'd be cool.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

Definitely future. The past is (like said above) already known and mistakes already made. Besides, I wouldn't want to be living in the 1500s 

I picked future because, even though I know things could go terribly wrong, the present is too dull. My ideas and thoughts are always in the future anyway. It seems so much more exciting. I'd like to see how the world changes. (Would anyone still be speaking English in 500 years from now? I wonder...)


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I voted present day. I would probably be dead within a week if I was sent to the past and I think the future is going to be very bad news.


----------



## FrozenFire (Aug 18, 2009)

The present. 

The past would be a bad idea because of all the amenities you'd be missing out on (electricity, plumbing, all kinds of entertainment, and the like). Though life would be simpler for sure, the way of life would be worse. 

The future is unknowable. We don't know if it will be better or worse. We don't even know if human civilization will still exist in 2510. How would you like to get to the future and be the only human alive? Well, I would kinda like it, but how about if the way of life should be unbearable? 

The present is what I know, and I'll stick with it.


----------



## Leith (May 9, 2010)

I'd stay in the present, for several reasons.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

I couldn't keep any knowledge I have now If I lived in the past, but I'd speak a language that no one would even understand (since I'd be living in pre-colonial America). That's BS. You take out all the fun from going into the past. How'm I supposed to take over the world if I don't have any futuristic knowledge? 

I'll take my risks with the future then. Even if humans have wiped themselves out... I'll at least be somewhere interesting.

Edit: Wait, just read that the conditions apply for the future too. That sucks. That means I wouldn't know I'd live in the past once, and it woudl defeat the purpose of time-travel. Might as well stay in the present.


----------



## RedPanda (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm too curious and tempted to see the future... I'll take all the risks and problems that come with it. *Crosses fingers* Though I would really miss so many I'd leave behind in the present... hmmm.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd go to the future; I've always felt like I was living in the future in my head anyway and I'd like to see what would have happened in 500 years over what has happened and what is currently happening. I'd be like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

I would definitely like to life my life in the future; we know the past and are all too familiar with the present. The future opens up opportunities for learning new things, having new experiences, etc.....


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd live in the future. I don't want to live in the past. In the future, their would be better technology and medicine. I just envision it as better altogether.


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm torn between the past in future. With the past i could witness new york during the sixties and seventies and see vegas during the rat pack era, I could also see Miami during the mid eighties. and with the future i can see all the new technology that has been made and how the world is. Either past of future, because i could get involved in all sorts of Shenanigans.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I voted to stay in the present. 500 years isn't far back enough to make me want to go back. Now if it was 800-2000... now we are talking! 
I wouldn't want to go to the future for at least 2 reasons. For one, perhaps Earth is no longer inhabitable, and I would be transported to my death. Another would be, even if it was inhabitable... I would be as intellectual as a stump compared to the likely standards. I wouldn't be able to make a living... at least not a decent one.


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

Future for sure! The past is dead and gone is my #1 motto. I'm NEVER in the present moment, sensing and all that. I'm always off in the future - or at least far from reality. Though it's true that if I were in the future, it would just appear like the present. Technology just gets better and better though so future it is.


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

The present, I'd still feel the same, do the same things and not know any different so it would be pointless to bother considering. The advantage I have in the present is that I have the experience of life I've always known which would become irrelevant in either the past or future and may impact on opportunities. However if the future promised longer life the benefit of learning and achieving more it would sway me to the future. I really don't know, so I will presume we wouldn't have extended our lifespan significantly so will pick the present.


----------



## Labyrinth (Jun 28, 2010)

The Present, not quite sure why yet other than I don't want to live through my past again and I am not ready for the future either...


----------



## Ireth (Nov 2, 2009)

I seriously believe there is a reason why it should be 2010 for me now. + I like the present! 
(I can hear some of you ask, what if there isn't? and I have just lost the chance to leave? 
Well, even though I still think I live in this age because it's just the way it should be, just think about it: isn't it better to know your only option is actually the best for you? Because, trust me, there is so much more imagination in life in that case! Loads more possibilities!:happy


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I am content with the present. 500 years ago where I live was nothing but forest and marshes. The future has too many unknowns. It could be awesome or it could be terrible.


----------



## Praxidike (Aug 6, 2010)

Future definitely, I can find out about the past in a history book, which is sufficient for me, I already know what the present is like, but I would love to know what the future has in store for me! I tend to focus on the future anyways!


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

the present!
I don't want to be burned as a witch when I pop up 500 years in the past.
And who knows what type of Morlocks are in the future.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

The future, bring it on!


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles (Aug 22, 2010)

Personally, I would like to go through time and space, thus the obsession with Doctor Who. Also, I feel that a futurist should be interested in the future; that seems to be sort of a given.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*The Future is where it's at.*


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

C. I love Sci-Fi!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I love my partner dearly, so I'd definitely stay in the present day. Besides, why reject the time you're given?


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

i like to live in all the 3 (the past , the present and the future),simultaneously that's called enlightenment .


----------

